# Help! What is this plant



## nola (Dec 29, 2008)

It started from a piece of driftwood and is going wild....


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

_Utricularia gibba_


----------



## nola (Dec 29, 2008)

No Flowers tho...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

this is not a good thing to have.......................it is a plant from hell.................if you think algae is hard to be rid of just wait

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ants-discussions/69971-utricularia-gibba.html


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

That looks really cool!


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

nola said:


> No Flowers tho...


It prefers flowering after it has grown into a mass at the surface. The flowers develop above the water line.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its The Demon Plant From Hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Just tweeze out... and repeat... and repeat... and... well, you get the idea. 

Please, please, please if you trade with someone, dip your cutting before sending them and warn them to look out for it!


----------

